# BBS RC's or Aristos?



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm sure it has been asked before, but what do you think would look better on a Mk4 Golf?


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

color of said golf?


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry... I forgot to mention it's black.


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

I have both but i much prefer the RC's.... in fact trying to trade the Aristos back for RC's

Personal opinion the RC's look much better and lighter. The Aristos are heavier than $hit and not a classy looking 

I had traded the RC's on my Jetta for Aristos and I really regret it


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow I really like how the RC's look!


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

BBS RC, they have such a classic clean look.


----------



## totheMax (Jun 11, 2008)

MitchNFitch said:


> BBS RC, they have such a classic clean look.


^^^^ Love your car dude Congrads :thumbup:


----------



## spitfire0450 (Nov 4, 2010)

sorry to ask in your thread but how about an 05 gti red. which would look better?


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

spitfire0450 said:


> sorry to ask in your thread but how about an 05 gti red. which would look better?


I wouldn't mind which to put on the car, but for some reason I would go with the RCs. I could just imagine them looking better. :thumbup:


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

rc's regardless of color of car


----------



## golf-zilla (Sep 5, 2004)

The RCs looked better on my blue Mk4 R32 than the original Aristos, IMO. However, I _did_ see a black Mk4 Jetta with Aristos on it and it looked _really_ high-end, again IMO...


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

golf-zilla said:


> The RCs looked better on my blue Mk4 R32 than the original Aristos, IMO. However, I _did_ see a black Mk4 Jetta with Aristos on it and it looked _really_ high-end, again IMO...


thats a jetta though...aristos make even stock ride height jettas look classy

rc's- golfs
aristos- jettas

/thread


----------



## golf-zilla (Sep 5, 2004)

Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## simonize25 (Oct 26, 2008)

aristos all the way


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

jazzcat2001 said:


> thats a jetta though...aristos make even stock ride height jettas look classy
> 
> rc's- golfs
> aristos- jettas
> ...


 Totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the BBS look is timeless. not to mention they're lighter weight. are we talkin 17" aristos or 18" aristos from an r32? because either way i'd still vote RCs. 
:screwy:


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

syntax said:


> I think the BBS look is timeless. not to mention they're lighter weight. are we talkin 17" aristos or 18" aristos from an r32? because either way i'd still vote RCs.
> :screwy:


 Aristos only come in 18s. I think you're referring to the Ariettas? 

They're pretty much the same though haha.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

MANGL3R said:


> Aristos only come in 18s. I think you're referring to the Ariettas?
> 
> They're pretty much the same though haha.


 this explains much and resolves a great deal of confusion in my head. thank you!


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

syntax said:


> this explains much and resolves a great deal of confusion in my head. thank you!


 
Haha no problem!


----------



## Westmoreland (Jul 12, 2009)

some of mine


----------



## uronut (May 7, 2010)

find either one used for a good price get them blasted and powdered them a color match blk


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

